# current routine



## lincoln (May 6, 2010)

Hi. Just joined up and posted this in the new members section. Looks like this section may be more appropriate
===

Hi all, just stumbled upon the forum and making my first post. I'm a 32  year old male, married with two kids (4 and 2). I'm 6 foot 4, 195 lbs.  Played sports in high school, spent my 20s with little exercise and just  got into working out about 6 months ago. My workout goal originally was  just to get active and get off the couch.  I've always been able to eat  whatever and not gain much weight, I've never been heavier than 210  which was a few years ago (before the kids).

I started just by doing push-ups and sit-ups each morning, I could  barely do 10 push-ups at first. After about a month I worked to 15-20  push-ups each morning and 30 sit-ups, just to get the blood flowing. I  then went out and bought 20 lb dumb bells and started a very random  work-out routine 3x per week that exercised several muscle groups with  no real rhyme or reason. The first few weeks I was extremely sore but it  was good for me to get some muscles working than hadn't been doing much  in a while.

After some basic internet research I decided to switch to a more  structured routine isolating 2 muscle groups per work-out. I've been  doing this routine for about a month with some good visual results:

Sunday
Chest

Bench press 12, 10, 8, 6
Standing fly 12, 10, 8, 6
Pants up 12, 10, 8, 6
Lying fly 12, 10, 8, 6

Biceps

Alt Standing Curl 12, 10, 8, 6
Seated concentration curls 12, 10, 8, 6
Standing curls 12, 10, 8, 6

Monday
Legs

Squats 12, 10, 8, 6
Standing calf raise 12, 10, 8, 6
Lunges 12, 10, 8, 6
Seated toe raise 12, 10, 8, 6

Forearms

Wrist curl 12, 10, 8, 6
Reverse wrist curl 12, 10, 8, 6

Tuesday
Rest

Wednesday
Shoulders

Military press 12, 10, 8, 6
Lateral raise 12, 10, 8, 6
Seated reverse fly 12, 10, 8, 6
Shrugs 12, 10, 8, 6
Upright row 12, 10, 8, 6

Triceps

Skullcrushers 12, 10, 8, 6
Kickbacks 12, 10, 8, 6
One-armed overhead extension 12, 10, 8, 6

Thursday
Back 

Standing wide row 12, 10, 8, 6
Deadlift 12, 10, 8, 6
One armed rows 12, 10, 8, 6

Stomach
Pull and punch 12, 10, 8, 6
Side bends 12, 10, 8, 6
Knee-ups (seated) 12, 10, 8, 6
Leg lifts 12, 10, 8, 6

Friday and Saturday
Rest

In between each set of every workout I do 10 sit-ups and 5 slow  push-ups, and a series of stretches depending on what muscle groups I'm  working that day. I still do push-ups (15-25) and sit-ups (30) every  morning. 

Each workout session is approx 30 mins for a total of 2 hrs per week.  Wed and Thur are the most tiring/intense. 

I've noticed results with toning of my arms, chest, and stomach and a  little bit of increase in mass. I'm not trying to get ripped, but to  continue adding some tone and a little bulk. With my work and family  schedule I don't have the time or endurance for something hard core like  P90X or something like that - just curious if there is anything  different I should be doing with the time I have? 

Thanks in advance for any tips! Let me know if there are any questions  or clarifications (not sure if some of those names for exercises are  real or not)


----------



## MyK (May 6, 2010)

push pull legs

read the stickies!


----------



## PushAndPull (May 6, 2010)

I just posted in the new members forum, telling you to post in here.
What are your goals?
Is your diet right to accomplish those goals?


----------



## lincoln (May 6, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> I just posted in the new members forum, telling you to post in here.
> What are your goals?
> Is your diet right to accomplish those goals?



Thanks. I beat you to it!

With my height/build (long and lean arms and legs, with a little bit of chest/stomach fat) I want to add some size to my arms and shoulders to get more proportional. My chest and stomach are already tightening up. I think my arms look much better but if I see a picture of myself they still look much too skinny

I know little about nutrition, I've been able to get by with good genes. People marvel at the food I eat while still staying pretty slim. 

MyK 3.0 - I have no idea what 'push pull legs' means but I will read the stickies


----------



## PushAndPull (May 6, 2010)

To get the look you want, you need to be concerned with three things: Diet, Training, and Rest.



lincoln said:


> I know little about nutrition, I've been able to get by with good genes.



I would post your typical diet, your stats, and goals in the diet forum.

As far as the training goes, if you read the stickies that should be more than enough for starting out.


----------



## lincoln (May 6, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


> push pull legs
> 
> read the stickies!



Ok got it. So I'd be better off going to 3 workouts a week, with a rest day in between each?

Day 1: chest shoulder tri (push)
Day 3: back and biceps (pull)
Day 5: legs

Should I use my current exercises for each muscle group, forming a routine like this?

Day 1: 

Chest

Bench press 12, 10, 8, 6
Standing fly 12, 10, 8, 6
Pants up 12, 10, 8, 6
Lying fly 12, 10, 8, 6

Shoulders

 Military press 12, 10, 8, 6
 Lateral raise 12, 10, 8, 6
 Seated reverse fly 12, 10, 8, 6
 Shrugs 12, 10, 8, 6
 Upright row 12, 10, 8, 6

Triceps

 Skullcrushers 12, 10, 8, 6
 Kickbacks 12, 10, 8, 6
 One-armed overhead extension 12, 10, 8, 6

Day 3:

Biceps

Alt Standing Curl 12, 10, 8, 6
Seated concentration curls 12, 10, 8, 6
Standing curls 12, 10, 8, 6

Back 

 Standing wide row 12, 10, 8, 6
 Deadlift 12, 10, 8, 6
 One armed rows 12, 10, 8, 6
Day 5:

Legs

 Squats 12, 10, 8, 6
 Standing calf raise 12, 10, 8, 6
 Lunges 12, 10, 8, 6
 Seated toe raise 12, 10, 8, 6

Notes: Day 1 looks brutal. Day 5 is light, should I find more leg exercises and do my abs that day too?


----------



## PushAndPull (May 6, 2010)

Here's what I would recommend.

Day 1:

Bench press 3x8 (That's 3 sets of eight reps so you need to find a weight where you *can't* do 3x8. For example, you find a weight that you can get 8, 7, and 5 that would be fine. Once you can lift that weight for 3x8 you know you need to increase the weight again and work on getting that weight up to 3x8.)
Skullcrushers 2x8

Day 2:
Squats 3x8
Standing calf raise 4x12 (assuming these are weighted)
Lunges 2x8

Day 3:
Off

Day 4:
Pull-ups or Chin-ups 3x(of whatever you can)
If you can't do pull-ups or chins, do 3x8 sets of lat pulldowns.
One arm dumbell rows 3x8
Alt Standing Curl 2x8

Day 5:
Deadlift 3x8
Seated calf raises 3x12
Corner Press or Military Press 3x8
Lateral raises 2x12


----------



## Clapan (May 7, 2010)

interested, i think! i too also try


----------



## MyK (May 7, 2010)

Clapan said:


> interested, i think! i too also try


 

holy shit! its Yoda!


----------



## MyK (May 7, 2010)

lincoln said:


> Ok got it. So I'd be better off going to 3 workouts a week, with a rest day in between each?
> 
> Day 1: chest shoulder tri (push)
> Day 3: back and biceps (pull)
> ...


 


make sure that you are balancing opposing movements with regards to weight, volume, and intesity. ex, dumbell press & dumbell rows, do the same weight and volume.

balance quad and ham dominant movements.

learn and apply periodization.


----------



## Phineas (May 7, 2010)

lincoln said:


> Ok got it. So I'd be better off going to 3 workouts a week, with a rest day in between each?
> 
> Day 1: chest shoulder tri (push)
> Day 3: back and biceps (pull)
> ...




Add pullups OR pulldowns. The bolded lifts are essential. Well, calfs aren't essential. But, they won't get much development from squats, so it's okay to have some direct work.

Good stuff:

-nice to see you thinking in terms of push/pull
-aside from pullups, you've include many major compound lifts
-if you have deadlifts and squats you've immediately won respect on this board!
-3 days is a nice, modest approach to volume..plenty of time for rest

Not so good stuff:

-you have WAY too much isolation versus compound...isolation should be for singling out lagging muscles and further developing them after compound work has been used for a period..or to further strenghten lagging muscles to assist in your primary lifts 
-deadlifts are a leg exercise
-don't bother with toe raises...that's a very specific exercise as it target the tibialis..the front calf muscle...this will get worked through out leg work
-your program is primarily upper body work...greatly imbalanced...the idea of push/pull is to balance everything...so maybe split legs into push and pull as well and have a 4th day


----------



## Phineas (May 7, 2010)

Also, what's a standing fly??? How would that work??


----------



## PushAndPull (May 7, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Also, what's a standing fly??? How would that work??



Yeah i'm not sure either, maybe cable crossovers?


----------



## Phineas (May 7, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> Yeah i'm not sure either, maybe cable crossovers?



Ya, that must be what's he's talking about.


----------



## BC Lifter (May 7, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> Yeah i'm not sure either, maybe cable crossovers?



Im thinking standing lateral raises for shoulders.


----------



## Phineas (May 7, 2010)

BC Lifter said:


> Im thinking standing lateral raises for shoulders.



Doubt it. He said it's a chest lift. Probably crossovers, as they mimic the fly movement.


----------



## lincoln (May 7, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Add pullups OR pulldowns. The bolded lifts are essential. Well, calfs aren't essential. But, they won't get much development from squats, so it's okay to have some direct work.
> 
> Good stuff:
> 
> ...



I'd like to add pull-ups, just can't find a good place to do them. I work out in the basement and the low ceilings at my height make it tricky. Any suggestions?

I know I'm somewhat limited with no equipment besides dumbbells. What some examples of push and pull leg exercises that I can do with no equipment?


----------



## lincoln (May 7, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Also, what's a standing fly??? How would that work??



Yeah, probably a bad name for it, wasn't sure what to call them 

Let's see, how to describe.. arms up, elbows at 90 degrees, palms facing chest like I'm fielding a punt or a boxer in defensive stance. Keeping elbows locked and dumbbells parallel to floor, I separate my arms "opening" them up and then squeeze back together. Not sure if that explains it well..


----------



## CaptainNapalm (May 8, 2010)

Great advice for immediate course of action by all and speaking in longer term, don't forget to change your workout every 8 weeks or so to prevent adaptation.  This will probably be your biggest ticket to long term success.  I recently learned the importance of this and saw improvements on my own body by impementing periodic change of workouts so now just trying to spread the good news


----------



## PushAndPull (May 8, 2010)

CaptainNapalm said:


> Great advice for immediate course of action by all and speaking in longer term, don't forget to change your workout every 8 weeks or so to prevent adaptation.  This will probably be your biggest ticket to long term success.  I recently learned the importance of this and saw improvements on my own body by impementing periodic change of workouts so now just trying to spread the good news



I disagree.
Adaption is key. You want to switch your routine once you've adapted to your current routine. Setting a specific time to change routines is not the way to go. You need to be able to evaluate your progress and recognize when you've adapted to the routine, in order to get the most out of that routine. By ending a routine too early, you could rob yourself of your best gains in that routine.


----------



## lincoln (May 8, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> Here's what I would recommend.
> 
> Day 1:
> 
> ...



Ok - just a quick clarification so I'm sure about something. It may be simple but I don't want to make any assumptions. When going through a particular workout should I complete ALL sets before moving to the next exercise or complete 1 set and move to the next exercise, then cycle back through until all sets are completed? 

We'll use your suggestion for Day 5 as an example, should I do a set of 8 deadlifts, then rest and do another set of 8 deadlifts, then rest and do the last set and THEN move on to the seated calf raises? OR, should I do one set of 8 deadlifts, then 12 calf raises, etc. 


On a side note thanks to everyone for being so helpful. I appreciate the advice.


----------



## Marat (May 8, 2010)

complete all the sets in the movement before going on to the next movement


----------



## jmorrison (May 9, 2010)

Someone rep Phineas.  Apparently, rep is like herpes.  I must spread it first.


----------



## PushAndPull (May 9, 2010)

lincoln said:


> Ok - just a quick clarification so I'm sure about something. It may be simple but I don't want to make any assumptions. When going through a particular workout should I complete ALL sets before moving to the next exercise or complete 1 set and move to the next exercise, then cycle back through until all sets are completed?
> 
> We'll use your suggestion for Day 5 as an example, should I do a set of 8 deadlifts, then rest and do another set of 8 deadlifts, then rest and do the last set and THEN move on to the seated calf raises? OR, should I do one set of 8 deadlifts, then 12 calf raises, etc.
> 
> ...



Like m11 said



m11 said:


> complete all the sets in the movement before going on to the next movement




I also recommend you apply the method I talked about for bench to at least deadlifts, squats, and pull-ups/lat-pulldowns.


----------



## fyredup1286 (May 10, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


> push pull legs
> 
> read the stickies!



Defintely push/pull  upper/lower.  Much better for you then isolation movements.  Think of it this way.  The more muscle being used in the movement, the more the heart pumps, the more the heart pumps, the more blood flow, the better it is for your muscles.


----------



## Phineas (May 10, 2010)

lincoln said:


> I'd like to add pull-ups, just can't find a good place to do them. I work out in the basement and the low ceilings at my height make it tricky. Any suggestions?
> 
> I know I'm somewhat limited with no equipment besides dumbbells. What some examples of push and pull leg exercises that I can do with no equipment?



In your case you'd do pullups on your "back" day. Pullups are a lat-dominant exercise. If you're following push/pull it would obviously be an upper pull -- vertical if you split your sessions in those terms.

No problem if you don't have a traditional pullup setup. I don't have this problem at my current gym because pulldowns seem more popular, but at my old gym there was only one straight bar for pullups which was just the top bar on the squat rack (I don't use angled bars because they make the lift easier). Rather than wait I would just go to Smith machine, set the bar to the highest setting, get under it and cross my legs together to basically make me shorter and perform the pullups off the Smith Machine bar.

If you don't have access to a Smith Machine then all you need is a bar with at least the length of of your arms extended to your knees, more or less. 

Push pull for legs is no different than how you'd split upper push pull. Well, upper you have to cover horizontal and vertical, so actually lower workouts are simpler. Just do more exercises. For example, let's say you have a push and pull workout for legs each week, it might look like this...

Push:

-Back Squats
-Front Squats
-DB Bulgarian Split Squats

Pull:

-Deadlifts
-Rack Pulls
-Unilateral DB Romanian Deadlifts

Throw in some instinct calf training and you're golden. 

The downside to this form of training is similar to "muscle group" splits. While push pull at least acknowledges the connections between various muscle groups and focusses on compounds, if you devote an entire workout to one plane of motion you're still brutalizing the dominant muscle(s) in a short period of time. This is why many people, myself include, prefer full-body workouts.

Technically, a full-body workout is one where you hit upper and lower, but I think a better way to look at it is training at least one compound for each plane of motion. Nothing gets overdone, you get frequent, healthier stimulus to the muscles, and you have an awesome pump all week! 

Plus, there's no fluff lifts. While it's nice to experiment with more obscure lifts like Zercher or Jefferson squats, etc, in my opinion nothing tops a good old fashioned back squat or deadlift. With one compound per plane of motion you're pretty much taking the best lift (or at least your favourite) for each plane and squeezing it in one amazing, all-star session. It's the best of the best. I love doing squats, deadlifts, military presses, and pullups in the same session! It's amazing!

Example:

Lower Push - Back Squats
Upper Horiztonal Pull - BB Bent Over Rows
Upper Vertical Push - DB Military Press
Lower Pull - Deadlifts
Upper Vertical Pull - Pullups
Upper Horizontal Push - Flat BB Bench Press

And, if you can manage it maybe a dynamic power lift like a clean and press.


----------



## lincoln (May 10, 2010)

Phineas said:


> In your case you'd do pullups on your "back" day. Pullups are a lat-dominant exercise. If you're following push/pull it would obviously be an upper pull -- vertical if you split your sessions in those terms.
> 
> No problem if you don't have a traditional pullup setup. I don't have this problem at my current gym because pulldowns seem more popular, but at my old gym there was only one straight bar for pullups which was just the top bar on the squat rack (I don't use angled bars because they make the lift easier). Rather than wait I would just go to Smith machine, set the bar to the highest setting, get under it and cross my legs together to basically make me shorter and perform the pullups off the Smith Machine bar.
> 
> ...



Thanks. Lots of good info to digest. My head is swimming with ideas, just hoping not suffer from "paralysis by analysis" 

One thing is clear, my 20 lb dumb bells -- while they served the purpose of getting me into working out -- aren't going to cut it if I want to do this right and maximize the ~2 hours per week that I'm going to dedicate to working out. I'm going to pick up the dusty old bench from my parents basement and buy a barbell. How much weight should I purchase to start? Any suggestions?

I've searched my basement, and there is simply no spot for a pull up bar. So my equipment will consist of my trusty dumb bells, a flat bench, and a bar bell. Based on what I've seen that should be enough. 

Next I'll need to pick a routine methodology and go with it. I'm inclined to stick with a 4 day split routine, while understanding that a full body workout will ultimately be the goal. I need to acknowledge my limitations -- I'm still not "in shape" by any stretch, 6 months of light dumb bell training does not erase 15 years of drinking, smoking, couch lounging, and eating the equivalent of the blackened nuggets stuck to the bottom of a deep fryer. Split training should mean longer periods of rest for specific muscle groups and help me to avoid fatigue and overtraining. Also, If I can keep my work outs to approx 30 mins I'll be more likely to stick with it. 

I'm going to get working on a revised routine, applying the principles you guys have been telling me about: push-pull-legs, using compound exercises whenever possible, and periodization. I'll re-post that routine once I have it.

Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## Phineas (May 10, 2010)

lincoln said:


> Thanks. Lots of good info to digest. My head is swimming with ideas, just hoping not suffer from "paralysis by analysis"
> 
> One thing is clear, my 20 lb dumb bells -- while they served the purpose of getting me into working out -- aren't going to cut it if I want to do this right and maximize the ~2 hours per week that I'm going to dedicate to working out. I'm going to pick up the dusty old bench from my parents basement and buy a barbell. How much weight should I purchase to start? Any suggestions?
> 
> ...



We can't suggest weights for you because everyone's strength is different. There is no "good" or "bad" weight to lift. What I will suggest is buy a variety of plates so you don't have to make large jumps in sets because sometimes the slightest change is all you need. Also, make sure you get heavy enough so you have room to move up and perform maximal lifting occasionally.

Re: pullups. If you can find a way to lodge your BB in between two spaces safely that might work. If not, no sweat, maybe just stick to horizontal pulling like bent-over rows. You can do so much with what you've got. You can also do bent-arm BB pullovers to isolate your lats if you want a little extra. But, I'd seriously look into finding a way to do pullups; they're too crucial to not have in a program.

I like how determined you sound. It's a really good thing that you're geared to learn about proper training. One thing though, have you posted in the diet section? If not you should get on that because that's equally if not more important than the training.


----------



## MyK (May 11, 2010)

form is king


----------



## lincoln (May 11, 2010)

Phineas said:


> One thing though, have you posted in the diet section? If not you should get on that because that's equally if not more important than the training.



I see you picked up on me avoiding that  . I'm a little intimidated by that to be honest. I've never counted a calorie in my life. I haven't even visited the diet section, thats how much I avoid it. I will check it out..  

I've been shopping for a barbell - found a 6ft. threaded bar and 100 lbs of weights for around $90 which seems reasonable. Is that the right size of barbell? Would you recommend a threaded one?


----------



## lincoln (May 13, 2010)

OK -- reporting back in. I bought a bench and a barbell with weights so I'm geared up.

Below is the routine I have developed. For the first few weeks I'm going to work with light weights and focus on form, maybe do 3 sets at reps of 7, 10, 7. Just hoping to gain confidence in my form and avoid injury. 

Day 1

Chest, Shoulders, and triceps

Push-ups
Bench press
Incline Bench press
Dips
Close-grip incline pushups (on bar)
Military Press
Upright row

Day 2
Back and Biceps

Bent-over BB rows
One-armed DB rows
Underhand supine rows
BB Preacher curls
DB Incline curls

Day 3

Legs and Abs

Deadlifts
Rack pulls
Squats
Back squats
standing calf raises

planks
decline push DB sit-ups
side bends


Looking better? Anything lacking? (Besides pull-ups, still can find a place to do them). I still have some isolation, but a lot more compound exercises 


My interpretation of *periodization*: Once I feel like I have the  form down, I need to get a understanding of how much weight to lift for  each exercise. I'll go through each exercise and test it out, stopping  when I find the weight that I can successfully lift 1 time before  failure. Once I know this amount, I'll multiply that amount by about 60%  to get the weights that I'll need to lift during the first  (hypertrophy) phase. Does that sound right?


I've also been tracking my diet, using fitday for the past few days. I have a lot to learn but its a start...


----------



## davegmb (May 13, 2010)

When you start lifting heavier you might have to swap the rack pulls for a hamstring curl, because deadlifting and rack pulls on the same day i would find really hard on my grip and forearms.


----------



## Phineas (May 14, 2010)

lincoln said:


> OK -- reporting back in. I bought a bench and a barbell with weights so I'm geared up.
> 
> Below is the routine I have developed. For the first few weeks I'm going to work with light weights and focus on form, maybe do 3 sets at reps of 7, 10, 7. Just hoping to gain confidence in my form and avoid injury.
> 
> ...



Here are my tweaks to your program. There was too much pushing versus pulling. You have no vertical pulling, but that's been covered. Also threw in a unilateral lift for each leg plane.

I wouldn't bother attempting a 1 RM to determine what weights to use. It takes a fair bit of lifting experience, especially maximal lifting, before you learn how to do a proper 1 RM. I would ditch the complicated percentage-based lifting and go for the much simpler rep-max form of lifting. For instance, if you were lifting at high volume and low-intensity you might perform 3 sets of 12 at your 16 RM. So, theoretically, that weight would have you reach concentric failure at rep 16. You might not always be 100% on the weight, but as long as it's close you stay within the range of intensity you're looking for. 3 sets of 12 at a 12-13 RM would be very intense, despite the fact that it wouldn't be maximal lifting. 3 sets of 12 at a 22 RM would be very low-intensity lifting. Get what I mean? This is a lot simpler than the percentage concept. I ditched that a while ago myself.

Re: periodization. Check out Gaz's article on linear periodization on his site: getlifting.info. You'll never read it more clearly than this.

Also, good work! This program looked miles ahead of the original!


----------



## Phineas (May 14, 2010)

Also, I didn't mean do the sessions in that order. Do an upper, then a lower. How you arrange it is up to you. Personally, I wouldn't do upper pull before lower pull in case all that lat work interferes with your deadlifts. Nevetheless, everyone is different!


----------



## lincoln (May 14, 2010)

Phineas said:


> *Upper Push
> 
> *Hang Clean + Press
> Bench press
> ...


 
Thanks Phineas. 

3-4 exercises per day seems light. I guess I always assumed that I needed to do 6-7 to get a real workout in. You think 3 sets of 8-12 reps is enough? It seems like the work-out would be over in 15-20 minutes. 



Phineas said:


> Also, I didn't mean do the sessions in that order. Do an upper, then a lower. How you arrange it is up to you. Personally, I wouldn't do upper pull before lower pull in case all that lat work interferes with your deadlifts. Nevetheless, everyone is different!


 
So something like this would work?

Sunday: Upper push
Monday: Lower pull

Wed: Upper pull
Thur: Lower push


----------



## Phineas (May 15, 2010)

lincoln said:


> Thanks Phineas.
> 
> 3-4 exercises per day seems light. I guess I always assumed that I needed to do 6-7 to get a real workout in. You think 3 sets of 8-12 reps is enough? It seems like the work-out would be over in 15-20 minutes.
> 
> ...



It's a common mistake for people to gauge their workouts' intensity on the number of exercises. However, this is only one of many variables that can increase/decrease intensity. 

It's all about quality over quantity. Some volume training works, but that's usually based on the numbers of sets/reps and rest intervals versus actual number of lifts.

Experiment with a variety of intensities, lift tempos, rest intervals, possibly advanced techniques (personally not a fan for most of them, but a lot of people swear by them). You can make a 30 minute work feel like hell if you structure it right. Don't just go in and do the same simple lift. Remember, you're not just trying to get the weight up and then back down however many times. You're using your muscles to strategically control objects. Focus is a big part of the getting the most out of your training sessions.

Lift for the moment. Just get lost in what you're doing, and lift with everything in mind. Know exactly what you're doing to your body and visualize the effects. This is how you get a quality session. You have to be devoted to the session, and truly seeking improvement in more than just "I lifted 5 more lbs on my bench." There's so much more to it.

Also, that training schedule looks great. Something interesting to do also is to mix up the upper body planes in terms of horizontal and vertical. So, one session could be upper vertical pull/horizontal push and the other be upper vertical push/horizontal pull. I trained this way for about 4 months and really enjoyed it!

Good progress, my friend. We have converted another one!


----------



## Phineas (May 15, 2010)

davegmb said:


> When you start lifting heavier you might have to swap the rack pulls for a hamstring curl, because deadlifting and rack pulls on the same day i would find really hard on my grip and forearms.



Eventually you have to get used to doing intense lifts together in one session. For the last few months I had been doing full-body sessions (one compound per plane of motion) with squats and deads in the same session. It's a intensity variable to throw in if you're not used to it.


----------



## lincoln (May 15, 2010)

Thanks man. I'm ready. It all starts tomorrow. I think I found a spot to do pull-ups (support joist under our deck, which should work at least until late fall) so I'm adding that to my upper pull day and adding an upper push to that day as well. Trying to keep it balanced. 

I know this is the wrong forum, but now my challenge will be on the diet. I've learned that I need to double my daily protein intake. That is going to take some figuring out.


----------



## Phineas (May 15, 2010)

lincoln said:


> Thanks man. I'm ready. It all starts tomorrow. I think I found a spot to do pull-ups (support joist under our deck, which should work at least until late fall) so I'm adding that to my upper pull day and adding an upper push to that day as well. Trying to keep it balanced.
> 
> I know this is the wrong forum, but now my challenge will be on the diet. I've learned that I need to double my daily protein intake. That is going to take some figuring out.



Glad to hear about the pullups! Keep us posted on the program.

Re: diet, how do you figure you need to double your protein? That's quite the increase. Protein is crucial, but a lot of newer lifters oversimplify its purpose and take too much. Start a thread for yourself in the diet section and post a typical day of eating. And, give detail. Don't say "a chicken sandwich". Give us portions and include everything. It would help if you enter all the info into fitday so you can calculate your daily calories and macros, which will help us address your diet better.

Good stuff!


----------



## Built (May 15, 2010)

Clapan said:


> interested, i think! i too also try
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was great, MyK!



lincoln said:


> Thanks man. I'm ready. It all starts tomorrow. I think I found a spot to do pull-ups (support joist under our deck, which should work at least until late fall) so I'm adding that to my upper pull day and adding an upper push to that day as well. Trying to keep it balanced.
> 
> I know this is the wrong forum, but now my challenge will be on the diet. I've learned that I need to double my daily protein intake. That is going to take some figuring out.



lincoln, read the link in my sig on "getting started" and follow the steps outlined in there to figure out what you're eating now. Post up your macros (you'll know what that means after you read it) and we'll start from there.


----------



## lincoln (May 16, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Glad to hear about the pullups! Keep us posted on the program.
> 
> Re: diet, how do you figure you need to double your protein? That's quite the increase. Protein is crucial, but a lot of newer lifters oversimplify its purpose and take too much. Start a thread for yourself in the diet section and post a typical day of eating. And, give detail. Don't say "a chicken sandwich". Give us portions and include everything. It would help if you enter all the info into fitday so you can calculate your daily calories and macros, which will help us address your diet better.
> 
> Good stuff!




Finished day 1 today (upper push) and I feel good.  Shoulders and tri's feel like jelly. Tried to do push-ups when I was  done and collapsed after 2. Pecs are still a little twitchy. I don't  feel exhausted.. and I barely broke a sweat, but the muscles I hit today  are feeling it. We'll see how sore I am tomorrow. 

re: your protein question - I figure I normally eat between 90-110 grams of protein per day. I weigh 195, and from what I've seen the advice is to eat one gram of protein per pound if the goal is to build muscle. I don't know if 200 grams is feasible given my lifestyle, but hope to shoot for 180. Is this misguided?

I'll put a post up in the diet section tomorrow  night. I went to the grocery store today and visited sections I normally walk  by . Tomorrow's diet will be a better indication of what I plan on  eating going forward.


----------



## Built (May 16, 2010)

Ah, that's okay then - you do need protein. Usual guidelines are at least a gram per pound lean mass, most of us go closer to 1.5g/lb LBM or higher but at least a gram is good, provided you eat enough calories of course - you have to eat more calories than you require or you won't grow, period - protein or no.


----------



## benderdiablo (May 17, 2010)

These look great,but must be follow


----------



## lincoln (Jun 1, 2010)

Updating after 2 weeks.. 

Most challenging lifts: 
Seated Military DB Press - shoulders start to fail in the middle of my last set

Unilateral DB Romanian Deads - tough to maintain balance, but improving. Not 100% confident that I have the right form on these

Pull-ups - much to my dismay, I can't do one. I don't know why I was surprised, but it was a rude awakening. I'm trying to build the necessary strength by holding flexed arm hangs as long as possible and by doing slow negative pull-ups (starting with chin above bar, then lowering as slow as possible). The next two days I felt soreness in my lats that I didn't know was possible. Any other tips? I am making progress and feel like I'm close.

Squats - I'm doing both front squats and DB Bulgarian Split Squats. The 3 days following my first lower push day were agony just trying to walk (and going down stairs particularly)

Overall I feel good. I've gained 4 lbs in 2 weeks and my dress shirts are a little tighter in the shoulders. Focusing on a better diet including whole grains, fruit, nuts, and meat. I'm having fun with my routine, to the point where I look forward to it. 

Thanks again for the advice on getting me started.


----------



## Built (Jun 1, 2010)

Millies - do 'em standing. Try push presses, also try Olympic bar corner presses. 

Pull ups: just do the negatives for now. Or use a stretch band, tuck one knee into the loop and use it to support part of your weight. Or do kipping chins. 

Squats: sounds perfect. 

Unilateral DB RDLs: try holding a post to support your balance while you do 'em. 

Glad it's going so well for you!


----------



## jmorrison (Jun 2, 2010)

Don't sweat the pullups man.  They told us in the military that they are pretty much THE definition of upper body strength, and most of us started out not being able to do any.

When I started I could do 2-3.  So I started going for 5x5.  I would do the ones I could, then cheat the others by using a chair and pushing just enough with my legs to help me out.  Over time you will find that you will increase, and quickly too.


----------



## lincoln (Jun 17, 2010)

Checking in after squat day (ouch)

I have tinkered with my overall routine, just wanted to check it and make sure it still looks pretty balanced. I'm performing 3 sets of 8 for each exercise

Upper Push

Bench press
Incline press > 45 degree
Military Press
Dips
Corner Press

Lower Pull

Deadlifts
Lying leg curl (iso hams)
Unilateral DB Romanian Deads
Planks
Side Bends

Upper Pull

Pull-ups
Bent-over BB rows
One-armed DB rows
Curls (some kind of variation)
Shrugs

Lower Push

Front Squats
Lumberjack squats
Lever Leg Extension (quad iso)
Barbell push sit-up
Standing calf raise


Still struggling with pullups but making progress. I can do about 1.5 until failure, so I just stop and wait 45 secs and move on to my next upper pull movement, then go back and do more pull-ups until it hurts. Once I can't pull up any more I do flexed hangs and slow negatives

Feeling great overall (if great means some sort of soreness in varying areas of the body throughout the week). I'm pumped that I'm sticking with this. My weight amounts for most movements would probably be laughable to many on this board, but I know I'm performing complete motions and not cheating.


----------



## Built (Jun 17, 2010)

Sounds like you're doing GREAT! (And yes, that's what great means, lol!)

Remember your "skinny bitch" weights fondly. I know I do.


----------



## Phineas (Jun 18, 2010)

Built said:


> Sounds like you're doing GREAT! (And yes, that's what great means, lol!)
> 
> Remember your "skinny bitch" weights fondly. I know I do.



When I first quit running and took up BB'ing, I couldn't even handle the oly bar on bench press. The balancing was too much for me. 

I didn't even touch a free weight squat for 4 months. I remember being so incredibly terrified on my first free weight squat. It was 95 lbs to about 45 degrees, hahaha! 

Progress is a sweet drug


----------

